# Snow in Gauteng



## Adephi (16/6/20)

There has been a warning out since yesterday for possible snow in Gauteng.




So far there has been unconfirmed reports of light sleet in Centurion (it's too bloody cold for me to confirm a few snowflakes).

Any news on the rest of the province?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ugi (16/6/20)

Under berg is close to Durban...wish I could take a drive there to play in the snow

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/20)

No show snow.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (18/6/20)

Would be so cool if it snowed
I don’t see snow here in JHB yet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (18/6/20)

There were reports of snow or sleet in parts of Randburg and Centurion. But so fine people couldn't even get pics.

I thought it was a bit early. If it does snow it usually happens during that September cold front.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

